# Zugriffsverletzung ... in Modul 'borlndmm.dll'



## Wolle0rism (14. Juni 2007)

Also langsam geht es mir echt auf den Sack! (man möge mir die Ausdrucksweise verzeihen)
Ich kann partout nichts machen.
Buffed Client startet ganz normal, verbindet und ich kann WoW spielen, aber sobald ich WoW beende und er die Daten uploaden will, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung die ich unten angehängt habe. Das Programm reagiert dann auf nichts mehr und kann nur noch gekillt werden.

Hat noch jemand dieses Problem und/oder es evtl. behoben?


(btw: falls ich mit der Suchfunktion nicht richtig gesucht haben sollte, tuts mir leid, aber ich habe alles mögliche gefunden, aber nichts zu meinem Problem)


----------



## sahag (4. Juli 2007)

Wolle0rism schrieb:


> Also langsam geht es mir echt auf den Sack! (man möge mir die Ausdrucksweise verzeihen)
> Ich kann partout nichts machen.
> Buffed Client startet ganz normal, verbindet und ich kann WoW spielen, aber sobald ich WoW beende und er die Daten uploaden will, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung die ich unten angehängt habe. Das Programm reagiert dann auf nichts mehr und kann nur noch gekillt werden.
> 
> ...



Hm. Ich hab das gleiche Problemchen.. Aber hab nirgens was zu diesem Problem finden koennen.
Ist es dir mittlerweile vielleicht gelungen etwas dagegen zu machen? Irgendwie nervt das mittlerweile. 

PS: </push>


----------



## Wolle0rism (5. Juli 2007)

Ja hab ich, nennt sich "_manueller Upload_" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das Tool garnicht mehr laufen, funzt ja eh nich richtig, aso lad ich meist meine BLASCPRofiler.lua manuell hoch.


----------

